# Minn Kota trolling motor rust



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

The motor is four years old and as you can see I have used primer before but the rust just keeps leaking through the primer and paint. I guess the problem is that I fish in very shallow water and have the motor adjusted very high. When I pull the motor up into the horizon posistion on the deck the barrel of the motor hits the bow rest. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When you prime it, are you taking all of the original paint off? Also you need to get past the rust into good metal. There are some zinc primers you can use after that. I would topcoat with an epoxy. Go to Sherwin-Williams and talk to the IM rep. (Industrial Marine)


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And wrap a rubber sleeve around that area after your done.


----------

